# Kleiner Fotowettbewerb ........



## anlu (29. Juni 2009)

Folgendes ist geplant:
Ab Ende August könnt Ihr für ca. 4 Wochen (also bis max. 31.08.09) jeweils ein Foto in die vier Fotowettbewerb-Kategorien "Wasser im Garten", "Wasserpflanzen"


Wie sollte das zeitlich funktionieren? Frage an Anett!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Fotowettbewerb ........*

Genau das hab ich mich gestern auch gefragt


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Fotowettbewerb ........*

Servus Julia, Servus Werner



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen auf schöne Bilder, einen tollen Wettbewerb *ab August* und wünschen Euch allen immer "bestes Büchsenlicht".



Ich denke das "Ende" gehört durch "Anfang" ersetzt


----------



## HaMaKi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Fotowettbewerb ........*

Danke Helmut für die Info (kleiner Vertippsler von Annett) und ein RIESIGES DANKE an das Mod.-Team und an Mitch -> es wird einen weiteren Kalender für's nächste Jahr geben 

Die Idee mit dem Fotowettbewerb ist toll und wird sicher wieder einige schöne Fotos für uns alle hervorbringen.

Das freut mich riesig!!!!

Lieben Gruß Marita


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Fotowettbewerb ........*



Ich geh das dann mal korrigieren.... dabei habe ich schon einige Zeit an dem Text getippert. 
Aber irgendwann stand lecker Futter auf dem Tisch und da mußte ich fertig werden. 




Grad entdeckt, dass das Helmut schon erledigt hat.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Fotowettbewerb ........*

Servus Annett

Ja, ich war so frei


----------

